# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [LOGICIEL] - Bibliothque de bruitages/sons d'ambiance ?

## Finelarme

Bonjour  toutes/tous,

Connaissez-vous un logiciel proposant une bibliothque de bruitages/sons d'ambiance gratuits ?

Du style de Adobe Audition (et sa Resource Central).

Merci pour votre aide.

B

----------

